

Facebook’s long road to “mobile best”: HTML5, native apps, and now Home - zyadsherif
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2013/04/07/facebooks-long-road-to-mobile-best-html5-native-apps-and-now-home/?fromcat=all

======
msoliman
They are getting better for sure!

~~~
zyadsherif
But maybe the wrong approach

